# Let's see them hot rods....................Here's Mine !!!



## kickers

http://


----------



## 00Beau

*69 SS 396 4 speed*

Took 1 year 9 months to complete. And I am still waiting on a few small interior parts to be 100%. Just got New steering wheel this week, gonna take off old one and replace with factory original Friday.


----------



## Lonesome00

I wish I could contribute to this thread. I had to cut lose my hot rod biulds.


----------



## Inthegarge

*Here's mine*

Here's a few of mine and my latest pick up (2nd pict).....


----------



## bsanders

love the international, and a dang sharp 69 chevelle. i will try to get some new pics of my avatar and a couple more this week.


----------



## DROADKING

*1965 chevy ii*

1965 chevy ii post car.


----------



## Nugefan

nicew hot rods guys .... thanks for postin' ....


----------



## kickers

Went to another show today. There were around 160 cars and trucks.... Man i really had a blast and got me another trophy  There were some really nice cars and trucks there. Here's a really nice mustang a buddy of mine has got. He also won a trophy today. But hey that's just a bouns, I enjoy going......


----------



## Shug

A couple of buddies cars
1972 Montie Carlo

1971 Nova


----------



## gonner

Here's mine


----------



## Mangler

Here's mine. 1964 Falcon.


----------



## kickers

Very Nice............


----------



## OfcBanks

Here is my 1965 Chevrolet C10 big window custom cab fleet side project. Plans include baby blue body white top, 5 spoke wheels gray spokes with chrome lip, coil over suspension, lowered a little, nice interior and a few ponies under the hood. Always loved these trucks found one U had to buy and now got it out of the weather waiting on the time and money to get it started.


----------



## Gaducker

Heres a cummins diesel powered scrambler, almost done with the mechanics then I will start on paint work and interior.


----------



## nosfedgta

Here is mine. Its an 83 z28 with a few modifications


----------



## blood on the ground

I aint got one..


----------



## donnie mac

Awesome cars. Lot of work went into those.


----------



## Coopah13

ZR1


----------



## Hookum

Coopah13 said:


> ZR1



Actually, ZR-1....the new one is badged ZR1. 

Mine is now putting down 400 hp to the wheels.


----------



## egomaniac247

There's always a few things in everyone's life that they wished they'd learned to do (play a guitar, learn a 2nd language, etc).

I wish I'd learned to work on cars as a kid.  I know it's never too late but I just don't have the aptitude to do it now.

I would love to restore an old 60's mustang.


----------



## MAC12

just got back from the 30th Shades of the past car show in Pegion Forge TN.   Lots of great cars and trucks.........
 Had a blast !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djackson67

*mine*

building mine like they did way back when..
no money, just time, a little know how and used parts.
Anyone know what it started as?


----------



## SarahFair

Anyone headed up to Rod Run this weekend??


----------



## Lonesome00

Where is it?


----------



## Wild Turkey

Just sprayed the clear the other night. Will be going back together over the next few months.
70 F100 Ranger 302V8 3speed on floor.
Got all new chrome and tons of it to go back on.


----------



## SarahFair

Lonesome00 said:


> Where is it?



Pigeon Forge, TN

Its the weekend after Shades of the Past


----------



## Lonesome00

We were just uo there. It is a shame we did not schedule out trip later.


----------



## nhancedsvt

That International is SICK!

No hot rods here anymore. Grew up and bought a Tacoma. I do miss my 5.0 though. Had a 1991 5.0 coupe that was a SC State Patrol Car. Fun car, maybe one day I'll have a hot rod again!


----------



## Keebs

kickers said:


> Went to another show today. There were around 160 cars and trucks.... Man i really had a blast and got me another trophy  There were some really nice cars and trucks there. Here's a really nice mustang a buddy of mine has got. He also won a trophy today. But hey that's just a bouns, I enjoy going......


 Oh....My.....Word....I....Am....In...LOVE!


----------



## Hookum

JCBANJO02 said:


> what are you wanting for the camaro? pm with price please.



Camaro sold over a month ago...I was asking $65k for it.  It sold at auction for $85K.


----------



## davedirt

They are all outstanding.................


----------



## PitBllDog

66 gto. 68 stingray. 2012 boss 302. 2010 z06. 
51 mercury woody. 48 gmc. 59 convertible d. 
64 356. 65 911 (1 OF 1 BUILT IN 1965, EVERY OPTION AND THE 902 GEARBOX)


----------



## Meriwether Mike

*Heres mine.*

1971 Oldsmobile 442W30 originally sold at Ed Volyes Olds in Decatur, GA. 1 of 921 built in 1971. Factory balanced and blueprinted 455 with functioning ram air, fiberglass hood, performance calibrated turbo 400, extra frame bracing, Hurst his and hers dual gate shifter, factory red inner fenders. OCA first place winner. Featured in Motor Trend Classics Winter 2011.


----------



## Hoss

Folks you have some great looking vehicles and feel free to show off em off, but stating they are for sale is advertising and will result in your posts being deleted.  

Hoss


----------



## PitBllDog

66 GTO tripower. 58 speedster super. another 65 911.


----------



## runswithbeer

one to keep the thread alive


----------



## mudracing101

runswithbeer said:


> one to keep the thread alive
> View attachment 700243
> 
> View attachment 700244



One of the best cars ever, i do miss the one i had.


----------



## Redbow

All the old hot rods are great. My favorite is the Camaro.


----------



## Gone Fishing

Ok maybe it's not reguarded as a hot rod but it's alot fun to drive.  And yes it's a five speed.


----------



## jimmyb

This is mine pic was took at adrl race in houston tx


----------



## md57tech

Cool car looks fast!!!


----------



## bsanders

*Finally*

The 70 is a 396 car. a driver, mild cam and good exhaust. the 67 on the other hand is like a bad step child. We have a complete date correct 325hp 396, but took the heavy intake, heads and crank and other misc. stuff out and put on a set of aluminum heads, intake and a good forged crank and a big heavy cam. both are 3.73 rearend cars. One made for show and the other for go.


----------



## firebiker

*My 69*

Just got this GTO a month ago, I have always wanted one.
stock 400/350hp with auto trans. good solid body I have plans to restore it pretty much stock except for a few items.
next time you see her she will be Black or Carousel red (Orange) with a Judge spoiler on the back.

this car got totaled at a garage that was doing minor repairs (LOL) gonna post a pic of my new goat that replaced it.


----------



## Brian Groce

*Nice*



bsanders said:


> The 70 is a 396 car. a driver, mild cam and good exhaust. the 67 on the other hand is like a bad step child. We have a complete date correct 325hp 396, but took the heavy intake, heads and crank and other misc. stuff out and put on a set of aluminum heads, intake and a good forged crank and a big heavy cam. both are 3.73 rearend cars. One made for show and the other for go.



NICE 67 !!!!
My first car was a Gold 67 Malibu with 283 and Powerglide


----------



## james hyde

Had a few friends over for a visit earlier this year.


----------



## bsanders

thats my kinda party mr hyde!!


----------



## james hyde

Thank You Mr. Sanders, we try to get together a couple or three times a year for a visit, it's a hoot!


----------



## firebiker

*Blue Beast  71 GTO*

*The Blue Beast , my 1971 GTO 
400 w/Ram Air heads/ Ram Air III cam & Exhaust/370 HP
Hurst 4-speed w/ 323 Posi rear end

Sold it , got a C-5 Corvette now*


----------



## mudracing101

jimmyb said:


> This is mine pic was took at adrl race in houston tx



Holy turbos Batman  I bet that one will roll.


----------



## JasonF

Really nice cars here! That 71' Nova is sweeeeeett!


----------



## fireman32

89 jeep


----------



## Terribleted

I been a car guy for years. Here are a couple O my old (and not so old) rides. I do all my own body paint and mechanical work.


A 1966 Corvair 350HP 350CI mid mounted engine:












A 1965 Corvair 110HP Corvair engined powerglide trans daily cruiser:












 Da Burb...a 1972 300HP 350CI Ghost Flamed Suburban shop truck:







2006 Scion xB high gas mileage looker:


----------



## centerc

1985 Chevy Custom Deluxe and 2011 Silverado


----------



## ja88red

I had to get mine out today to wash and wax and clean the chrome I will try to get some shots of the 55 belair early next week.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper

This is my lil toy  10.xx in the 1/4 all day long any day..Then I will turn on the spray ...lol


----------



## Buford T Justice

My brothers 68 mustang


----------



## Buford T Justice

My 93 and my friends 97 cobra


----------



## Buford T Justice

Mine. Couldn't get the other pictures to load.


----------



## gunsaler111

work in progress


----------



## Core Lokt

My buddies AMC....bad to the bone.


----------



## Sniper Bob

Not mine, but this one stopped in where I work not long ago. A nice "lowrider" Peterbilt.


----------



## Lonesome00

Now that is cool.


----------



## Sniper Bob

Check out the stacks on that!!!


----------



## 1phast340

1974 Plymouth Duster. 340/4-speed/3.91's


----------



## ja88red

*55 chevy*

1955 bel-air


----------



## doublebrowtine

1967 Chevelle SS and my youngest son(future owner)


----------



## kernel

Meriwether Mike said:


> 1971 Oldsmobile 442W30 originally sold at Ed Volyes Olds in Decatur, GA. 1 of 921 built in 1971. Factory balanced and blueprinted 455 with functioning ram air, fiberglass hood, performance calibrated turbo 400, extra frame bracing, Hurst his and hers dual gate shifter, factory red inner fenders. OCA first place winner. Featured in Motor Trend Classics Winter 2011.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

Here is mine


----------



## DoeMaster

*Re: Hot Rods*

Lots of sweet rides!!  Just retired and now have time to build some cars.  Here is my first one 67 Mustang Coupe) that I'm started to rebuild.


----------



## DoeMaster

Buford T Justice said:


> My brothers 68 mustang



Sweet....just bought a 67 Mustang to rebuild.  Hope it looks that good when finished!!


----------



## virgil

*1971 chevy nova*

he is my 1971 nova with the original 350, totally restored.


----------



## Buford T Justice

DoeMaster said:


> Sweet....just bought a 67 Mustang to rebuild.  Hope it looks that good when finished!!



A little time and money and it will.


----------



## dhuss99

nice cars


----------



## Stroud Creek

1986 CJ 7
8.8 rear 4.88 gears Detroit locker 
Dana 44 front 4.88 gears Yukon locker
37/12.50/15


----------



## KICKIN IT IN HANCOCK!

Here's my hot rod.


----------



## KICKIN IT IN HANCOCK!

Sorry guys wouldn't let me upload


----------



## firebiker

*My New ride*

My new ride a C-5 2002 Corvette
LS-1 350/350 HP w/ auto trans
 this is my first Vette an I absolutely love it, great fun car.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Terribleted said:


> A 1966 Corvair 350HP 350CI mid mounted engine:



I've always liked the Crown Corvair concept. I remember reading about them when Ted Trevor made his first one.
Here is a video of Mike Musto driving one on Big Muscle.


----------



## Terribleted

Artfuldodger said:


> I've always liked the Crown Corvair concept. I remember reading about them when Ted Trevor made his first one.
> Here is a video of Mike Musto driving one on Big Muscle.



 That video is very cool. I had not seen it. Brought back memories and a big grin  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Beretta682

My hot rod floats.  Its old and cool.


----------



## Kimbolicious

kickers said:


> Went to another show today. There were around 160 cars and trucks.... Man i really had a blast and got me another trophy  There were some really nice cars and trucks there. Here's a really nice mustang a buddy of mine has got. He also won a trophy today. But hey that's just a bouns, I enjoy going......


 Nice mustang. I love going to car shows.


----------



## Terribleted

Beretta your boat is over the top cool!!


----------



## Beretta682

Terribleted said:


> Beretta your boat is over the top cool!!



Thanks.  It is a '58 sold as a '59 model made by Feather Craft.  They were built in downtown Atlanta from 1946 to 1969 and in the beginning made from surplus aluminum from WWII.


----------



## BigBuckFinder

Really nice gays and gals keep them coming.


----------



## OffShoreMedic

*My '57 Chevy BelAir*

This is my 57 BelAir. It has a 355 ci TPI FI small block, AT and a Ford 9" running 3.73 gears. It was a full frame off build with all polyurethane bushings and 4 wheel disc brake conversion. It has a RetroAir conversion kit and is a joy to drive.


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77

I love the gto and the falcon!!!!   They are all very nice cars!!


----------



## the HEED!

*here is my buddies, he says he'll sell it to me, but cant make up hismind*

wants him another car/build, 60's models, he's got the project bug. Had it since we were kids, guess I should of kept a few of mine just like it since he cant make up his mind.

95


----------



## 95g atl

1967 Chevy Truck.  Just sold this to my buddy that I bought the Nova from (below).




.
.
1969 Nova



.
.
.
Video of the Nova (engine is stock? hehe):




Also have a 1966 Chevy c10 pickup (not pictured)


----------



## Johnny087

Here is my Project 65 c10. 5.3 4L60e


----------



## 95g atl

Here's a picture of my 1966 C10.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

Here is mine.



gt40


----------



## HelthInsXpert

^^^^  That GT40 is gorgeous.  

Here's my glorified 'beetle'


----------



## 00Beau

*69 396 SS Chevelle*

Freshly cleaned up by Calvin next to Chic Fila in Monroe.


----------



## jiminbogart

Y'all have some nice rides!

Some of my junk from over the years:

























































































​


----------



## blood on the ground

Come in here and I smell money!


----------



## BigCats

Not much of a hot rod but I love it


----------



## BigCats

Sorry wrong pic here's a color one


----------



## apkorda

My toy - and its future owner


----------



## hunt4em

Y'all need to go to lake oconee to memory lane classic cars,to see ours........there are 130 cars and 16 motorcycles.its open Thursday-Sunday .over 50,000 sq.ft,of cars,signs,gas pumps,etc...


----------



## Gaducker

I have taken mine down to the frame since the last pic I put in this thread.


----------



## Gone Fishing

*Newest Toy*

Here is my newer one.


----------

